# Modifier 24/25



## Cherish79 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello! I'm hoping someone can help (sorry if this question has been asked previously). 

Would it be improper to add both the modifier 24 and 25 to an E&M code? If the E&M is not related to a previous procedure (in the global billing period) but there was also another procedure done on that same day which it is separately identifiable from. For example, a patient has an I&D, which has a 10 day global billing period. In 4 days, the patient comes back in after falling and hitting their head, complaining of a headache, but also nasal congestion and a cough (unrelated to the I&D) for which an office visit, an injection for the pain and the drug is billed for that DOS. 

It would require a 24 to show it wasn't related to the previous I&D, but a 25 to show the office visit is billed separtely from the theraputic injection for the headache. 

What is the best way to go about this?

Cherish R.


----------



## CarrieE (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes it is okay to bill both modifiers on the same visit, first the 24 than the 25..you want to let the ins comp know first the ov is not related to the global and than let them know it is a seperate service...hope that helps


----------



## Cherish79 (Jul 30, 2011)

Very much! Thank you!


----------

